# Sticky  Pollination Service Please Read!



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I will be listing the states. Please do not start any threads for states, that way we can keep this neater.

You can list any hives you have that you would be willing to rent out for pollination services. 

Please list in the states that you are willing to do pollination.

You will need to list your contact information, make sure it is correct and up to date. 

You may list your rates, but IT is not required to do so, as that is between you and your customers.

If you deciede not to do any pollinating, please update your information.

Let's keep it simiple and clean. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

All states have been listed.....I think. Pm me if I missed you.

If you have comments or suggestions, and or questions, post them here.


----------

